
Show HN: 3D Helix showing countries affected by Covid 19 - tobiu
https://github.com/neomjs/covid-helix
======
tobiu
You will get by far the best experience using Chrome 80 in an desktop
environment.

Direct link to the online examples (COVID-19 Helix):
[https://neomjs.github.io/pages/](https://neomjs.github.io/pages/)

Feedback appreciated!

